# Vines?



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I want to plant some vines to form a privacy barrier. I am looking for a vine that would be fast growing, visually pleasing (flowering would be nice) and easily available. The site gets several hours direct sunlight daily.



Any suggestions on what would fit the bill here?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Depends on the space and time you have, Bougainvillea though not a climber/vine can form a hedge/privacy screen and can be trained but takes many years and upkeep, also appears to be a good deterrent for would be crooks. Plenty of flowers. A quick fix would be Choko, quick growing but tiny flowers, easy to train, eat and give away the fruit, a sturdy trellis to support but may die back in the cooler months but reestablish itself. Plenty of other creepers that others can advise on.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> Depends on the space and time you have, Bougainvillea though not a climber/vine can form a hedge/privacy screen and can be trained but takes many years and upkeep, also appears to be a good deterrent for would be crooks. Plenty of flowers. A quick fix would be Choko, quick growing but tiny flowers, easy to train, eat and give away the fruit, a sturdy trellis to support but may die back in the cooler months but reestablish itself. Plenty of other creepers that others can advise on.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


We have a lot of bougainvillea in our garden. It actually grows like wildfire, we are trimming it back weekly. You are right, it does provide an effective barrier, plus an effective sunshield. I spent a lot of time in our garden sitting in the shade of a particularly beautiful example.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

It is not shade or security that I am concerned about but privacy. My new place has a nice outdoor sitting area, dirty kitchen ocean view etc, but directly under the neighbor's window. I am only on a one year lease so fast growing is desirable. I want to fill in a space about 3 m long and about 2.5 high.

No problems so far, but I want to be able to have privacy in my outdoor living room as I spend a lot of my time outside enjoying the breeze and view.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

privacy screen mesh. comes in different sizes/styles.

https://www.lazada.com.ph/catalog/?...est_normal&sugg=privacy screen fence mesh_1_1


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

If it's ok to see through if looking in small holes from close distance, you can plant malunggay and top them rather early so they grow at width more than height. Then you can get as high "hedge" as you want in a few months. Although there will be some "holes" down just above the ground. 
Such cost almost nothing and is healthy


----------



## John1850 (Oct 31, 2014)

Manitoba said:


> I want to plant some vines to form a privacy barrier. I am looking for a vine that would be fast growing, visually pleasing (flowering would be nice) and easily available. The site gets several hours direct sunlight daily.
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions on what would fit the bill here?


Hi
We too wanted shade and privacy.
Buy some passion fruit.
I eat it all except the rind; very tasty. We bought some from supermarket, scooped out some seeds from a number of fruit then scattered them in an ice-cream tub of compost. A fine covering of compost over the top and water daily. Plants come up within a few weeks. Transplant them into larger pots or into open ground. Use seeds from a number of fruit in case some are sterile.

Once the vines are into the sun then they take off. They are true vines with tendrils and looking on the internet the flowers are spectacular. Anyway it costs nothing and you may have fruit in two years. We have shade and privacy in a few months. Look up passion fruit on internet.
John


----------

